# Tour umd die legendäre Norschleife am 27.08.2006



## Sparcy (16. August 2006)

Hallo!

aufgrund der Nachfrage, kündige ich wie versprochen die Tour um die legendäre Nordschleife an...

Wann: 27.08.06
Treffpunkt: Baar-Wanderath, 10:30 Uhr Parkplatz an der Volksbank, Hauptstraße.
(nicht zu verfehlen ;-), da der Ort sehr klein ist )

Tourbeschreibung:
Vom Startpunkt geht es über den Reutersberg zur Hohen Acht 
(höchste Erhebung der Eifel, 747m),  wo wir auf dem Aussichtsturm die schöne Aussicht über die Eifel genießen werden.
Dann gehts Richtung Nordschleife zum Streckenabschnitt "Brünnchen" wo wir eine herrliche Aussicht auf das all sonntagliche "Idiotenrennen" haben werden. Davon inspiriert geht es rund um die Norschleife weiter bis wir wieder in Wanderath landen.
Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind auch ausreichend vorhanden, je nachdem welcher Speicher (Uwe  ) aufgefüllt werden muss.
Zum Abschluss können wir dann in Wanderath je nach Uhrzeit bei meinen Eltern zum Kaffee oder falls später ins Gasthaus Waldesruh einkehren, welches eine sehr gute Küche hat.

Hier zu den Tourdaten:
Länge: ca. 45 km
Anstiege gesamt: 1300 hm
Wege: ca. 70% Singletrail
Kondition: mittelschwer
Fahrtechnik: mittel

Aufgrund der langen Anfahrt (130 km) ist es zu empfehlen, Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden und sich hier im Thread abzusprechen.
Achso, es besteht natürlich Helmpflicht und Nichtmitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr mit.


Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Bettina (17. August 2006)

> Hier zu den Tourdaten:
> Länge: ca. 45 km
> Anstiege gesamt: 1300 hm
> Wege: ca. 70% Singletrail
> ...


Hi, ich werde den Konditionellen Anspruch mal auf mittel senken, denn ich will mit.  
Nein, es ist kein tiefstapeln, ich habe seit Wochen keine Zeit mehr die Folgen meines Höhentrainings auszukosten. Also werde ich das Tempo senken!!

@carboni: wie isses, soll ich dir ein Plätzchen im Wagen freihalten, oder radelst du hin? 
@maifelder: es ginge auch zu dritt im Wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (17. August 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> @maifelder: es ginge auch zu dritt im Wagen




Danke der Nachfrage, wir (TCEC Mainz) haben an dem Tag unseren City-Triathlon, da muss ich leider helfen. Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. August 2006)

maifelder schrieb:
			
		

> Danke der Nachfrage, wir (TCEC Mainz) haben an dem Tag unseren City-Triathlon, da muss ich leider helfen. Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, vielleicht ein anderes mal.



City-Triathlon? Und geschwommen wird in der Kläranlage oder wie? 

Kann übrigens leider nicht mit zur Nordschleife, da in unserer geliebten Hauptstadt verweilen werde...


----------



## maifelder (17. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> City-Triathlon? Und geschwommen wird in der Kläranlage oder wie?




Genau, die große auf der sogar Schiffe fahren.


----------



## carboni (17. August 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich werde den Konditionellen Anspruch mal auf mittel senken, denn ich will mit.
> Nein, es ist kein tiefstapeln, ich habe seit Wochen keine Zeit mehr die Folgen meines Höhentrainings auszukosten. Also werde ich das Tempo senken!!
> 
> @carboni: wie isses, soll ich dir ein Plätzchen im Wagen freihalten, oder radelst du hin?
> @maifelder: es ginge auch zu dritt im Wagen



Ich könnte auch mit dir fahren! Momentan wären wir dann schon zu dritt?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sparcy (17. August 2006)

Ei suppi. Drei sind wir schon mal.
Auf Ihr  Leut, die Anfahrt lohnt sich...
Das Tempo wird auch, berghoch zumindest moderat sein.


----------



## Bettina (17. August 2006)

> Momentan wären wir dann schon zu dritt?
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Auf der Tour schon, was die Anreise betrifft sind wir zu zweit,
maifelder ist ja verhindert..


----------



## Rockside (18. August 2006)

Trotz der echt weiten Anreise werde ich mich euch anschließen. Bis nächste Woche sind's ja noch'n paar Tage hin, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr mit.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (19. August 2006)

Damit Ihr nicht zu schnell werdet bin ich als menschliche Bremse gern dabei  

Bis dann 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Sparcy (20. August 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit Ihr nicht zu schnell werdet bin ich als menschliche Bremse gern dabei
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> ...



Cool, wird ne lustige Tour. Haste noch en Plätzgen in Deinem
Hähnchentransporter frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (21. August 2006)

Sparcy schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, wird ne lustige Tour. Haste noch en Plätzgen in Deinem
> Hähnchentransporter frei?


Wenn wir das Geflügel auf den Träger packen können noch 3 Fahrer mit Ihren Hähnchen mit  

Bis dann

Clemens


----------



## Sparcy (22. August 2006)

Hier noch die Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
Von Mainz auf die A60 Richtung Bingen -> A61 Richtung Koblenz ->
A61 bis Kreuz Koblenz -> A 48 Richtung Trier -> Ausfahrt Mayen --> Richtung Mayen --> B258 Richtung Nürburgring -> Virneburg geht es rechts am Cafe Burgblick nach Freilingen / Wanderath --> Zielort Baar-Wanderath Parkplatz Volksbank 
(Ortsmitte)


----------



## Floyd_1969 (23. August 2006)

Ich habe immer noch bis zu 2 Plätze frei . Also wenn noch einer mit möchte meldet euch . Ich fahre um 9 Uhr mit Sparcy in Ingelheim los .

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. August 2006)

Wenns kein Eifelwetter bei minus X Crad und Regen gibt, wäre ich auch dabei und würde den freien Platz im Hähnchentransporter annehmen: mal sehen, ob wir  
 dann die 7,49 von Helmut Dähne um die Nordschleife unterbieten.


----------



## Jens77 (24. August 2006)

Ich würde auch mitkommen. 

@ Clemens: Wenns recht ist würde ich den letzten Platz in deinem Hähnchentransporter reservieren.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2006)

Na bitte, die Autos füllen sich ja so langsam!

@Dirty Track: willste bei uns mitfahren?

Auch in Wiesbaden wird dann um 9.00 losgefahren!

@carboni: kommst du mit dem Radel zu mir? Dann ist wenigstens sichergestellt, dass dein Großgepäck nicht mit ins Auto muss  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (24. August 2006)

Wenn alles glatt ginge, würde ich dann doch mitkommen können. Wer hat noch Platz im Auto?


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2006)

> Präsi
> Wenn alles glatt ginge, würde ich dann doch mitkommen können. Wer hat noch Platz im Auto?



Na, noch hat sich Rolf nicht gemeldet, werdet euch einig.   Einen von euch kann ich noch mitnehmen. (Vorrausgesetzt carboni läßt das große Gepäck daheim!)

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Floyd_1969 (24. August 2006)

Jens77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch mitkommen.
> 
> @ Clemens: Wenns recht ist würde ich den letzten Platz in deinem Hähnchentransporter reservieren.
> 
> ...



So die Plätze sind vergeben . Die Räder packen wir dann auf meinen Heckträger .
Genaue Treffpunkte müßen wir dann noch klären.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## carboni (24. August 2006)

Wannnnnnnn iss´n die Abfahrt in wissbade? Nur so weje de oafahrt. 
Oder: Bitte teilen Sie mir den voraussichtlichen Abfahrttermin mit, damit ich die Anfahrt und den damit verbundenen Zeitbedarf planen kann. 
Mein Aluköfferchen werde ich ausnahmsweise zu Hause lassen, dafür komme ich mit zwei Rucksäcken, vorausgesetzt du nimmst meine Regenjacke mit, klappt das?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Floyd_1969 (24. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alles glatt ginge, würde ich dann doch mitkommen können. Wer hat noch Platz im Auto?



Wenn wir ein Rad zerlegen können wir auch zu 5 fahren dann wirds noch billiger mit em Sprit.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Sparcy (24. August 2006)

Hey, cool. Eifelyeti I fährt auch mit  
Wird ne affengeile Tour  
Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit.
Sollte es in der Eifel in strömen regnen, so erfolgt die Absage
am So. 8 Uhr hier im Forum.
Freue mich schon auf die Tour mit Euch.


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2006)

@carboni: 


			
				Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Wiesbaden wird dann um 9.00 losgefahren!



Und was meinst du denn mit zwei Rucksäcken  Oder brauchst du noch einen für vorne?  

Tschööö Bettina


----------



## Rockside (24. August 2006)

Hi Bettina,

ich würde mit Euch mitfahren, wenn ich darf.
Vielleicht kann ja Thomas noch beim Hähnchentransporteur unterkommen ?

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## Bettina (25. August 2006)

Dirty Track schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann ja Thomas noch beim Hähnchentransporteur unterkommen ?



Das hört sich ja schon nach Sardinenbüchse an!


----------



## Floyd_1969 (25. August 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja schon nach Sardinenbüchse an!



Des paßt schoa !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happybikerin (25. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich würde evtl.(allerdings nur wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnet, ein paar Tröppsche machen mir nix aus, bin ja nit aus Zuckerguss..) auch gerne mitkommen. Wer hätte denn noch Platz für ein Chicken  mit Bike? Wäre schön auch mal eine Tel. nr. zu bekommen (vielleicht von Bettina und Clemens?) zwecks Absprache.
Vielen Dank und evtl. bis Sonntag,
CU die Alex


----------



## X-Präsi (25. August 2006)

So langsam wirds voll. Zu sechst werden wir nicht in den Imbisswagen passen, befürchte ich, Alex...

Entweder fährst Du selbst und nimmst evtl. mich mit zwecks Kostenreduzierung oder ich klinke mich beim Clemens im Chicken-Express ein (hab nämlich zuerst gefragt - ätsch   )

Oder Rolf fährt doch selbst und nimmt Dich mit oder oder oder...


----------



## Bettina (25. August 2006)

Jepp, das können wir noch beliebig komplex gestalten. 
 

Stand ist:
Clemens mit Markus, Uwe, Jens und Thomas = volles Auto
Ich mit Achim und Rolf = volles Auto, weil bei uns kommen die Räder ins Auto, schließlich erwarten wir Regen  

Abfahrt 9:00, also vorher Räder verladen und 10:30 in der Eifel durchstarten.

Alex: da das Wetter stabil unbeständig bleibt, könnten sich ja auch noch Mitfahrer motivieren lassen?

Gruß Bettina


----------



## happybikerin (26. August 2006)

Is nich so schlimm, fahre jetzt ´ne Taunusrunde mit morgen. Vielleicht klappt´s ja beim nächsten Mal. Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall ganz viel fun! 
Lg Alex


----------



## X-Präsi (26. August 2006)

Das wär dann aber schon irgendwie doof...

vielleicht lässt sich der Rolf ja doch erweichen, fährt selbst und nimmt Dich mit...? Oder es taucht noch ein Überraschungsmitfahrer auf?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. August 2006)

Ich fahre doch nicht mit im Hähnchentransporter, denn diesmal mache ich es wie das Australische Thermometerhuhn und verabscheue Temperaturen von 9 bis 16 Crad bei sehr wechselhaftem Wetter.
Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass und vieleicht habt ihr ja auch Glück und es Regnet nicht.


----------



## carboni (26. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär dann aber schon irgendwie doof...
> 
> vielleicht lässt sich der Rolf ja doch erweichen, fährt selbst und nimmt Dich mit...? Oder es taucht noch ein Überraschungsmitfahrer auf?




oder ab!!!


----------



## Floyd_1969 (26. August 2006)

happybikerin schrieb:
			
		

> Is nich so schlimm, fahre jetzt ´ne Taunusrunde mit morgen. Vielleicht klappt´s ja beim nächsten Mal. Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall ganz viel fun!
> Lg Alex



Da Uwe  nicht mit kommt habe ich noch einen Platz frei . Ich kann Dich von Ingelheim aus mitnehmen. ( Tel.06130-919860)

Gruß

Clemens

( Heute wars Wetter super auf dem Ring Mountainbikestrecke hatte ein paar Matschlöcher )


----------



## Sparcy (26. August 2006)

Floyd_1969 schrieb:
			
		

> ( Heute wars Wetter super auf dem Ring Mountainbikestrecke hatte ein paar Matschlöcher )



So muss das sein... Ohne Matsch kein Quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (27. August 2006)

> vielleicht lässt sich der Rolf ja doch erweichen, fährt selbst und nimmt Dich mit...?



Sorry, mit Selbstfahren iss diesmal nix. Mein Auspuff bläst irgendwo am Vorschalldämpfer ab. Eine weitere Strecke fahre ich damit nicht.


----------



## carboni (27. August 2006)

Wie iss´s?


----------



## Sparcy (27. August 2006)

Auf dann... Ab in die grüne Hölle


----------



## X-Präsi (28. August 2006)

Nur die Harten kommen in'n Garten 

Coool wars... Meine Fotos vom strahlenden Sonnenschein kommen irgendwann nächste Woche...


----------



## Floyd_1969 (28. August 2006)

Geile Tour bei gutem Eifelwetter  

Danke an Markus und seine Eltern für die schöne Tour und die anschließende Verpflegung mit Kaffee und Kuchen  

Da wir bei unserer späteren Einkehr zügig bedient worden sind (1,5 Std. ) konnten wir unseren Resthunger schnell stillen .

( Ich frage mich immer noch wie lange Markus gebraucht hat um die Trails so beinhart zu gestalten  )

Bis zur nächsten Schlammschlacht  

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2006)

> ...um die Trails so beinhart zu gestalten...



Clemens wie meinst du denn das?
Bei mir waren die trails soft, sehr weich sozusagen, man könnte auch sagen fließend  

Aber auch von mir: vielen Dank an den unerschrockenen Guide, der sich bei keinem Umweg vor unserem Zorn gefürchtet hat  
Und an die hilfsbereiten Eltern dank derer wir mit fast sauberen Bikes und Beinen nach Hause kamen und beim Warten auf's Essen nicht verhungern mussten  

Bis demnächst,
Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. August 2006)

Da fällt mir noch ein neuer Slogan ein:

Die einen nennen es "Nordschleife" - die anderen "die längste Bachdurchfahrt der Welt" ...


----------



## maifelder (28. August 2006)

Dann hatte ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, in Mainz hat es erst am Nachmittag geregnet.


----------



## carboni (28. August 2006)

Schön war´s. Danke.




Ein, zwei Bilder (Klickstdu)


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Sparcy (28. August 2006)

maifelder schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hatte ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt, in Mainz hat es erst am Nachmittag geregnet.



@ mailfelder: Nein, Du hast Pech gehabt  Sowas erlebt  man nicht alle Tage  

@ Die Harten im Garten:
Freut mich dass es Euch gefallen hat. Ich fands auch super mit Euch...
Schade dass wir keine Bilder vom gelegentlichem sulen im Eifelfango haben


----------

